# xbox 360 via airport express?



## CharlieJ (Oct 19, 2008)

Hey guys!

I'm looking to use an airport express to connect my xbox 360 to xbox live.
Do you guys have any idea how this can be achieved?

Charlie


----------



## ElDiabloConCaca (Oct 19, 2008)

Yes, simply set up and configure the AirPort Express using your Mac, then configure the XBox 360 to connect to the wireless network.

Setting up an AirPort Express is pretty straightforward, as is connecting an XBox 360 to a wireless network... can you be more specific about what exactly you're having trouble with?  Is the AirPort Express set up properly?  Do you have the XBox 360 wireless adaptor?


----------



## ora (Oct 19, 2008)

I have done this in the past and it worked fine, as i remember the worst bit was entering the password with the controller, you may or may not have to enter a $ character before the network key if its in hex, i can't remember now. Might be easier to use MAC filtering or leave the network open if you are the friendly sort.

Bear in mind for multiplayer games wireless is a much noisier connection, so even if the transfer speed is perfectly adequate you sometimes will lag. For all network gaming an ethernet connection is by far the best bet, but as I found, sometimes the architecture of ones apartment rules this out.

Oh yes, and as EDCC said, you do have to get the wireless adaptor first.


----------



## CharlieJ (Nov 8, 2008)

Sorry, I've worded this wrongly.

I'm looking to connect an airport module via ethernet to the xbox and use it as a bridge?
I've googled it and I don't think its possible.

Thanks guys


----------



## ora (Nov 8, 2008)

From http://support.apple.com/kb/HT1515?viewlocale=en_US



> Question: Can AirPort Express act as a bridge?
> Answer: AirPort Express can act as a bridge in three different ways:
> 
> If you have an existing wired network, it can bridge this network to wireless clients.
> ...



So maybe it is possible, though cheaper to use the XBOX wireless adapter I think. I never tried mine in bridge mode, and am away from home at the moment, I may try it when I get home and I'll let you know but it may be a while.


----------



## CharlieJ (Nov 8, 2008)

Hmmm...
Well... The problem is round somebody elses house.
He has an Airport module that he doesn't use.

I will have to try next time I'm round.


Thanks alot.
Charlie.


----------



## MKV_GTI (Jan 5, 2009)

figured this out last night. 

Airport Extreme ---to---> Airport Express (bridge mode) ---Ethernet--->                Router ---Ethernet---> Xbox360

Works like a charm


----------

